# New Stock for Winchester Model 88 308



## timber rattler (Oct 28, 2009)

If anybody has one at a reasonable price that you would like to part with let me know.
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Debin (Oct 29, 2009)

Check on Bellandcarlson.com I just bought a new synthetic stock for my 1903 on there. Less than $200


----------



## timber rattler (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Debin


----------

